# Static is driving me crazy



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I have the Starmate 2 in the car and the sound from this unit goes through the fm station wirelessly. Sound is not good, too many fm stations smack up against each other in the Philly market. My head unit does not have the copacity to hard wire my plug and play so what can I do to improve the sound short of buying a new head unit which allows a hard wire.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

You can hardwire into your current antenna line. It's a small box that disables your "Good Time" radio antenna while the Sirius is activated. You turn off Sirius and the antenna goes back to normal FM. Haven't tried one but the theory is sound.

I will try and find a link and post it, I think I saw one at BB.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Best Buy carries it but sold out. It's called a wired FM Modulator Relay.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Got mine at CC. $14.95. Very easy to install. Made all of the difference in the world.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

You could also use a cassette adapter, assuming you have a cassette deck in your car.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Why would you want cassettes when 8-trac's still work just fine! :lol:


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I suppose you could insert the cassette adapter into an 8-track adapter.


----------

